# Heating ?........



## 96144 (Aug 27, 2005)

Im lost.... how do I get the heating working on my tioga ?... there is a little switch onthe fllor byt the door.... goes green noise formthe furnace....thermonstat set to auto fan, heat, not cool.... air come form vents.. but its not warm ..

Do I have to light the pilot light ?.. wher eis it ?... anyne got any links for dumb user guide ?... how to work theheater...and the fridge (what does the climate switch do ?).... 

Teh gennie wont start either... Onan 400plus... ....

It all looks greta, but Ive no idea how to work the internals ?..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Toaster
Are all the devices run from the same power source ie LPG? If so have you turned on the gas supply? Does the fridge work on mains volts?
Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

whats the make AND mdel of heater, I'm sure one of us will have a manual we could copy for you?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Toaster193 said:


> Im lost.... how do I get the heating working on my tioga ?... there is a little switch onthe fllor byt the door.... goes green noise formthe furnace....thermonstat set to auto fan, heat, not cool.... air come form vents.. but its not warm ..
> 
> Do I have to light the pilot light ?.. wher eis it ?... anyne got any links for dumb user guide ?... how to work theheater...and the fridge (what does the climate switch do ?)....
> 
> ...


 8O Need more information *Toaster193*. Year & Model of Tioga? Make of Fridge (reefer)? Make of Heater? You say the gennie won't start? Does is turn over or is there no power to turn it over? Like I said. Need more info. :wink:


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, re heat, cold air comes out first, takes 1-2 minutes for furnace to light & blown air to come hot, it is not instant heat. Re genny, how low is petrol in your tank, take off for genny is usually high up so it won't drain tank & render you immobile


----------

